# Pembroke to Rosslare this September - any advice



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi everyone
We are hoping to get over to Ireland in September - leaving on 11th or 12th Sept for 1 week. 
We haven't visited for some time and in previous years it was with the car so would be really grateful for any updates on this crossing.

We are taking the VW camper - she is 2555 mm height and 2245mm long.

We haven't used this route for many years so totally out of touch with ferries and what's best to book as extras etc. When we travelled from Holyhead to Dun Laoghaire on the Fast ferry we used to upgrade to Club class and found it very comfortable but our only memories of going from Pembroke to Rosslare was that the cabins were quite claustrophobic. 
Keeping costs to a minimum isn't vital as we have waited for this trip for some time and hubby is not a great sailor  and will happily pay the extras if they are worth it.....any thoughts?

Irish Ferries offer upgrades to Club class (£16 per person each way) and also have cabins (£50 each way) Is it worth having Club Class if you book a cabin I wonder?

Anyway.........can anyone who has used this route offer any info please as I said we are somewhat out of date.

Thanks for any help......much appreciated.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Have you checked out the Stena sailings from Fishguard they run a fast ferry so long as you are less then 3 tonne you are ok to use it. We are going in August but unfortuanatley are over the weight limit so have to use their standard service which is a bit slower. But we are coming back from Dun Lairre( its not how its spelt!) to Holyhead on the fast ferry which has a greater weight limit. Enjoy your trip i know i will.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi Chasper
Thanks for info and yes we will enjoy the trip. Will be visiting family and friends so once we are there no problems!

Getting to Ireland has never been easy or quick - I have been going back and forth since I was a baby (dont ask how long ago that was) and well remember my poor Mum having to struggle with us kids on and off trains and ferries to do the annual holidays. 

My husband worked in Dublin for a few years and we got used to using the fast ferry from Holyhead to Dun Laoghaire which we liked very much but as we are aiming for Tipperary I think either Fishguard or Pembroke to Rosslare will be quicker (although hubby & I are arguing about that at the moment). He fancies the quicker sea crossing and longer road journey as he not good on the sea.
I cant find a fast ferry on this route although my sister mentioned using it a few years ago so I wonder if it has been stopped. The sea can be very choppy in that Channel so I wouldn't be surprised.

At the moment the fares are coming in at around £350 to £400 which is atrocious but what can you do?

I'll keep looking and hope a few special offers might appear...you can but hope!


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Its the Stena Express which takes 2 hours, we wanted to use it because of the two dogs but because we are over the weight limit we could not. As for the fare ours was £354 which we mostly paid with Tesco vouchers. Chasper.


----------



## krustyhoor (Feb 22, 2007)

mauramac said:


> Hi Chasper
> Thanks for info and yes we will enjoy the trip. Will be visiting family and friends so once we are there no problems!
> 
> Getting to Ireland has never been easy or quick - I have been going back and forth since I was a baby (dont ask how long ago that was) and well remember my poor Mum having to struggle with us kids on and off trains and ferries to do the annual holidays.
> ...


Hi Maura,

where in Tipp are you going to ? The motorway from Cork to Dublin is now complete with all by-passes finished. Great time can now be saved on that road. Legally from Cork to Dublin (Newlands Cross) can be done in just over two and a half hours as it 120 kph all the way. So maybe Dublin might be an option.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

used the irish ferries pembroke rosslare in june unfortunately packed and since they load the motorhomes last by the time we got upstairs all the foot passengers had spread themselves over several seats and we couldn't get 2 together ,and absolutely no help from the cabin crew 
we went for the club seats and all of a sudden got interest from the cabin staff but i thought it poor that a £300 ticket doesn't guarantee you a seat on a 4 hr crossing , 
we also used our tesco vouchers so weren't that put out and the journey round ireland was fantastic enough that we will def return but will give stenna a try next time


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

mauramac said:


> and 2245mm long.


?
I think you need to check that measurement.


----------



## athas (Oct 17, 2009)

We travelled Pembroke to Rosslare last Saturday. Although the car decks seemed quite full, the ship itself wasn't packed. Plenty of space available for seating. There are several large TVs available in different areas. The ship itself is in good condition and clean. Restaurant food average.

As it was a day sailing we didn't consider cabins and few others seemed to be using them. Also didn't use Club Lounge although took a look. It seemed quite nice.

My advice would not be to pre-book either cabins or Club. As you are going in September, the ship should be quiet enough by then with passenger traffic and you will have the opportunity to pay on the ship itself once you have checked the facilities.

A bit like Ryanair, I understand I.F. do priority boarding ( extra cost ) if you wish to be first on board to get your choice of seats in the general areas. Choices, choices, choices...

Enjoy your trip

athas


----------



## SineadandTony (Jul 22, 2009)

Glad to see that so many are considering a trip to Ireland. We are just back from Europe and travelled Rosslare-Fishguard, Dover-Calais. As said by previous poster the road from Dublin to Tipperary is much better than the roads from Rosslare. I.C.C.C. have an offer with Stena so if any of you wish to pm me I will give you the code. There are substantial savings to be made. they do charge a supplement for any MH over 6 mts. Stena have a fast ferry from Holyhead to Dun Laoire wich only takes 99mins


----------

